# Living inside your head



## XBeX (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone else feel this way. Its like every thought I have is conscious I cant focus on what I'm doing because I'm too busy thinking. Sometimes I even find myself mouthing out my thoughts. It's really strange but really annoying because this is how I always am. Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## madcow8729 (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah i totally relate. i do mouth out my thoughts even. drives me crazy because i can't control it. often when i'm alone but even certain things will pop out when i'm out of the house. really makes me feel nuts. i can hardly focus on school or work most of the time with all the thoughts racing.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

I feel this way also. I don't really mouth my thoughts, but definitely have the inability to concentrate because of all my thoughts


----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)

yes i can relate to it.i can have hard time focusing on what people are saying to me because of my thoughts racing.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

I’m perpetually lost in my own thoughts of enigma


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Roped said:


> yes i can relate to it.i can have hard time focusing on what people are saying to me because of my thoughts racing.


 :ditto


----------



## keroppi (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm very introspective and usually am preoccupied with something. It would be nice to be a bit less internal sometimes.

stephen


----------



## Brax (Jun 15, 2005)

I live in my head a lot. But for me, it means losing connection with my body and unconscious mind and experiencing a kind of inner-madness for a while.


----------



## brandi95 (Apr 10, 2008)

yes i experience this, i used to think that i was going crazy because the thoughts were so intense sometimes. now i have a thought i say everytime those negative thoughts pop up. it's a lot of work and i feel like i am always monitoring my thoughts but it seems to be helping to lower the intensity.


----------



## Shiftie (Apr 18, 2008)

Yea me too, its like I sometimes have conversations in my head, as if I'm talking to someone else. I mouth out my thoughts sometimes also, I try not too but sometimes I don't even realise I'm doing it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Used to do this all the time. You need something to stimulate your brain and take your attention off yourself.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah, it feels like my brain is working 100 mph analyzing every movement or facial expression by someone else and finding the worst case reason they did that.


----------



## beady eyes (Apr 25, 2008)

Absolutely. I lost the ability to have awareness in my environment a long time ago. I hate being inside my head because I can't enjoy what's around me. I want to be able to enjoy the rain outside, the music i'm listening to, the calm, silent atmosphere i'm in, how things are currently going in my life, and other people. I get distracted easily and lose focus. You could say I have ADD.


----------



## nats28 (Apr 25, 2008)

:eyes 
I’ve had this problem for a long time. I will get stuck in loop of conversations in my head (ones that have actually taken place that I feel stupid about, also ones that I rehearse in my head for future and just persistent negative thoughts). And it seems that this is just causing me more anxiety plus it is distracting me while working or from things I enjoy doing. It usually has to do with something I’m nervous about and I’m always nervous about something. Sometimes I can’t fall asleep because of it.
Today I was searching the internet and found this tip on different message board and tried it and seems to be helping, then I would leave out the “that {whatever the thought is” part and just started repeating to my self “I am thinking” over and over again until I could focus back on what ever I was doing before I got distracted by my thoughts. This helped to break the loop. Now I will have to try to train my brain to do this automatically. I had to write “I am thinking” on my hand so I will remember to do this. 
---------------------

I know someone who found this method very helpful. 

When you notice that you're in the groove, you stop it from running on automatic and bring it to manual control. You say to yourself: 

I am thinking... 

I am thinking... 

I am thinking... 

until the sentence finishes itself: "I am thinking that {whatever the thought is}". And you note down that thought. 

Then you start again 

I am thinking... etc 

And you note down the thought that comes up. 

Of course, when you start on this, you will find yourself slipping back into automatic again, but don't worry, as soon as you notice, you can pull it back to manual. 

This method helps to pull the thoughts out of the "soup" in your head and line them up so that you can respond to them rather than just going over them. 

And you imagine yourself tuning in to another radio station... what is playing on there...?

:mushy


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

i had really bad anxiety relating to this a few years ago
id get stuck inside my head and not be able to think about anything other than what was going on inside my head, about the fact that i was thinking about what i was thinking about and not about what was going on in my environment. it was kind of like a vicious ccycle but its hard to explain. taking meds helped me out of it.


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

i feel the same way. could these be symptoms of ADD?


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

I only get this when I'm not focusing on anything in particular.



Shiftie said:


> Yea me too, its like I sometimes have conversations in my head, as if I'm talking to someone else. I mouth out my thoughts sometimes also, I try not too but sometimes I don't even realise I'm doing it.


Same. Everybody's opinion here sums it up for me.


----------



## QuankedScribe (Jun 1, 2011)

*Try Depression and Generalized Anxiety Disorder*

At least, that is what I have been diagnosed with (add in a touch of manic depression just for giggles) -- Yeah, I live inside my head too -- it feels like I am trapped in a hamster wheel (or a hamster wheel, within a hamster wheel, within a hamster wheel, . . . .)

I find that hypnotherapy helps -- when I listen to a CD at least once a day. There are subliminal message CDs that help when I am working. And Buddhist style meditation helps a lot (the I am thinking that . . . path)! But, I have to make a mental effort to take myself off that wheel, and it is too easy to let daily distractions take me off my well worn path that leads to the wheel.

Oh, yeah, I am also on meds. My Dr. has told me that I should think of it like Diabetes -- and this, too, can be fatal. I am glad I found this site today -- sometimes I need to know that I am not the only one. (I am not sure which thought pattern is worse -- I am the only who thinks like this, or everybody must think like this). How does it feel to live outside of one's head for more than an hour at a time? I'd really like to know.


----------



## LucidVision (May 21, 2011)

For some it might be a disorder, but for most, I sense it's just heavy introversion. There is nothing "wrong" with introversion, it's a normal and natural personality disposition. The majority of the gifted population are introverts.

I also spend most of my time and focus in my mind.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

My doctor told my I have the obsessive part of OCD.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

It's also a problem with me, to the point where I'm not even focusing on the conversations going on around me and sometimes even on what's being said to me. My last therapist said the main way that anti-depressants work for anxiety is to slow down compulsive, racing thinking. This is the main reason it's sometimes so hard to really sit down, just read, watch a movie, do homework. For a while I was doing better, working on focusing on my surroundings especially at work. Describing to myself what I am seeing instead, listening to conversations.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

madcow8729 said:


> yeah i totally relate. i do mouth out my thoughts even. drives me crazy because i can't control it. often when i'm alone but even certain things will pop out when i'm out of the house. really makes me feel nuts. i can hardly focus on school or work most of the time with all the thoughts racing.


Sounds like OCD


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

To a degree. I tend to make stories up in my head. Not as in lies or false truths but plots, characters, environments and then draw them or keep in my mental notepad.


----------



## coolbeans87 (Feb 11, 2011)

can this be ADD?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes, I always live inside my head. And I think and imagine stuff way too much.


----------



## Skertusmaximus (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I also have a pretty vivid imagination when i want to, so vivid it in a way keeps me from doing it in real life. Which is why I spend a lot of time procrastinating, or letting opportunities slide because i will have already made my mind up on what to expect. Yet i still know that it's ridiculous, I still do it. 

I feel like i was born an extrovert, but i've been conditioned over most of my life to be introverted; my sensitivity and irrational beliefs have lead to me to be the way I am right now, I don't think I'm introverted(I don't want to be Introverted), there isn't any peace with in myself, its chaotic. 
It's like limbo at the moment. 

Racing thoughts is a good one, my brain is like Daytona 24/7..
You can have an excellent idea in an instant and the next, its completely gone and in its place is another random off topic thought. 

It's so hard to relax, sometimes when i get out of a relaxing bath or a long nap on the couch ill nearly black out and fall over once i stand up, not sure what this is linked to, but I'm guessing it might have something to do with my blood pressure.

It's kind of funny, you would think that someone with such a hyper active brain would be of good use to "society" but instead I'm more of a unemployed zombie waiting for something to come along and fix me.


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

Definitely! My thinking has become out of control
,this year especially. It's like one thought after 
another, sometimes it seems like they're all jumbled
together (hope that makes sense). It's awful! I 
have hard time getting things done because of
my over-analyzing,negative thinking,and other random
thoughts. :sigh


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

For ~ 5 years I thought almost about nothing except exercise and collecting math books. I spent most of my time in the library. After that it was about philosophy and physics. Recently it was mental illness/introversion/SAD/AS. I've been like this since I was pretty young. Same general topics, too. I actualy enjoy it when I'm like this because it gives me a lot of pleasure but it makes me want to distance myself from people because they interfere with my reading/learning/obsession. Except for breaks to eat and sex. I do think it's kind of obsessive-like but it's more pleasureable and motivational unlike obsessions which seem more intrusive and anxiety-producing, I think?


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I live in my head, it takes immense concentration to try to focus on "normal" ****, causes me fatigue. People tend to bore the **** out of me, I find them so mediocre and superficial, especially within groups. But then at the same time I crave social interaction. Most people don't have the same passions, interests, notice details, or aren't very perceptive nor do they care or want to learn anything. Have "fun", being dip****s, and get drunk, I guess ignorance is bliss. I have to keep my mind stimulated or I fall asleep lol.


----------

